# Bristol Tech



## bev summerill

I went to bristol tech in 1959 for pre sea training before I started my deck apprenticship with Bristol City Line.It was the first year the course was run and we received 6 months sea remission.
I was also there for 2nd mates mates and masters though we had to go to Cardiff for the exams
Bev Summerill


----------



## John Rogers

Charles Hill Submarines. Very good company to work for,sailed on the old Bristol City and the Montreal City in the 1950s.


----------



## 8575

I did masters at Bristol and as said earlier you had to sit the exam at Cardiff. Lecturers were Hocking (?), Alan Swift, Puzey or Pursey, can't recall with any detail. I was there 1976/77 with Dick Thorpe, Mike Day (briefly), Phil Gadd, Bob Bigwood, Coles and others I can't recall now. In the early days of "Casualty" the BBC used exterior shots of the college buildings as the 'hospital'. Very hot summer in 76 and BSNC came in handy for extra money while studying - Apollo and Echo.


----------



## John Rogers

Waighty where was the photo taken?.A guess would on the Rhine or Danube.


----------



## 8575

John Rogers said:


> Waighty where was the photo taken?.A guess would on the Rhine or Danube.



Hello John - it's Cochem Castle on the Mosel (or Moselle if you want to be French about it!). I was on a river ferry with my good lady running down towards Beilstein and enjoying some good German wine en route. Excellent holiday.


----------



## John Rogers

Waighty said:


> Hello John - it's Cochem Castle on the Mosel (or Moselle if you want to be French about it!). I was on a river ferry with my good lady running down towards Beilstein and enjoying some good German wine en route. Excellent holiday.


The wife and I did a cruise of the Mosel two years ago, some fine wine tasting on that river for sure.(Thumb)


----------



## 8575

If anyone remembers Alan Swift who was a lecturer at Bristol Tech (and ex Bank Line deck officer), sadly he passed away this year.


----------



## Julian Calvin

Did Mates and Masters at Bristol. Wonderful drive in the summer around the hills above Bath on the way from Wiltshire. Me in my Spitfire and friend in his MG Midget. His was faster but mine was looked better.
Reminds me also of my first time back home from Liverpool. 
Liverpool Echo was full of muggings, robberies etc whilst first thing that caught my eye in the Wiltshire Times was someone stopped by the police for not having a reflector on their bicycle. Oh days of innocence long gone by!!!


----------



## Terry Bailey

Sad news Alan Swift taught me for Mates and Masters he was a good guy.


----------

